# sentra difference between ecu 91-92 to 93-94



## GTPATSi (Jun 12, 2002)

I want to know if have someone here, know the difference between ECU or something can change performance between 2 car sentra E 92 and sentra XE 94??? The 94 is more faster on quarter miles stock than a 92 sentra. Thanks a lot if you have an answer for me.








http://groups.msn.com/LuniversdeGTPATSi


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No change, same ECU all four years.


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

if you're looking to change ECUs, get a 91-94 SE-R and send it to JWT to be reprogrammed.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

JWT told me that you have to get the same year SE-R ECU for your 1.6 year and send it in to reprogram. Some years may be different with respect to emissions and ECU may be programed with different voltage readings. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## GTPATSi (Jun 12, 2002)

*what is difference*

On book check on stock model 93-94 is more faster .3 sec on quarter mile than 91-92 ?? what difference between 2 sentra on transmission, injection, mechanics or other thing can change performance , not esthetics on canadian model


----------

